# Life in Northern Territory.



## spartacus (Feb 28, 2011)

I have been informed by my agent that N.T. are prepared to give me state sponsorship as they are critically short of maths teachers. I must confess that this state was not at the top of my list to emigrate, however I am more than prepared to move there. Is there anyone on the forum who could give me advice on what life is like in the N.T. and whether I should commit myself and the family to the move.
Thanks.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

spartacus said:


> I have been informed by my agent that N.T. are prepared to give me state sponsorship as they are critically short of maths teachers. I must confess that this state was not at the top of my list to emigrate, however I am more than prepared to move there. Is there anyone on the forum who could give me advice on what life is like in the N.T. and whether I should commit myself and the family to the move.
> Thanks.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/57588-can-i-relocate-darwin.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/5372-northern-territory.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/62244-any-expats-darwin.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...03-canada-darwin-alice-springs-job-offer.html


----------



## Wild song (Oct 5, 2012)

I live in Alice Springs and am sponsered under E457 visa. Love Alice there is lots to do here, but you do need to be careful walking around at night. Have in Australia over a year now and havent regretted moving once!!


----------



## ntjim (Oct 20, 2012)

Best place to live if you like a small town (120k+), warm weather, laid back lifestyle and good fishing.
Accommodation is expensive and a 30billion dollar gas project ( Inpex) is changing the place.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I've enjoyed Alice Springs for nearly two years. Im over the heat this summer so looking to move on. I agree, do not walk around alone at night. Alice Springs is like the downtown core of a city but without the outer rings. Petrol stations, grocery stores and liquor stores in every neighborhood bring people out. There are also a ton of pubs, restaurants and hotel bars around. Alcohol is accessible enough that public drinking goes on night and day. So you just have to be smart is all. Small town with a city feel without the high rises. Instead we have town camps where overcrowding is an issue for families there.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

already answered in the other thread....


----------



## bhartbir (Jan 6, 2014)

spartacus said:


> I have been informed by my agent that N.T. are prepared to give me state sponsorship as they are critically short of maths teachers. I must confess that this state was not at the top of my list to emigrate, however I am more than prepared to move there. Is there anyone on the forum who could give me advice on what life is like in the N.T. and whether I should commit myself and the family to the move.
> Thanks.


dear, 

I would like to ask, If you already moved to NT, I would like to request you to give me some feedback about NT, before I apply there. 

would really appreciate if you could tell me about life style there. and is it worth to get NT state sponsorship.

looking forward for your quick reply.


----------



## bhartbir (Jan 6, 2014)

Wild song said:


> I live in Alice Springs and am sponsered under E457 visa. Love Alice there is lots to do here, but you do need to be careful walking around at night. Have in Australia over a year now and havent regretted moving once!!


Dear , 

Hope you are doing good.

I am also informed by my agent with regards to NT state sponsorship. 
would like to request you to provide me some basic information before i apply for NT. 

How is life there?
how is the weather there?
what about culture and life style?

and finally i it worth to move there?

looking forward for your quickest reply. thanking you in advance.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

If you do a search of this forum you will find most of your questions have been answered somewhere.


----------



## spartacus (Feb 28, 2011)

Never made it there. Now live in Queensland.


----------



## bhartbir (Jan 6, 2014)

dreama said:


> I've enjoyed Alice Springs for nearly two years. Im over the heat this summer so looking to move on. I agree, do not walk around alone at night. Alice Springs is like the downtown core of a city but without the outer rings. Petrol stations, grocery stores and liquor stores in every neighborhood bring people out. There are also a ton of pubs, restaurants and hotel bars around. Alcohol is accessible enough that public drinking goes on night and day. So you just have to be smart is all. Small town with a city feel without the high rises. Instead we have town camps where overcrowding is an issue for families there.


Dear Dreama,

Please Don't mind, but can you explain why it is so advisable to not to come out in NT during night? IS it so dangerous place? or some kinda gangs are there to threaten you?

Please make me clear on that.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

In Alice Springs, there is much alcohol fueled violence and many people who live outside and roam the streets at night. Physical assaults are very common, and large groups of intoxicated people render it unsafe for walking alone at night. Alice Springs has one of the highest violent crime rates in the country, and there are frequent serious assaults and murders.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

And just some examples of what measures are taken, all bottle shops have security personnel during the day and police officers on site from 6pm to close. Certain bottle shops have two or more police officers depending on how problematic they have been. In addition, they have police on dirt bikes that patrol the riverbed where much of the drinking and violence happens. During my few years living near the river, there were 4 murders alone in the riverbed. It is quite common to be out walking down Todd Mall at night and be verbally abused simply for being non aboriginal. They used to have the banned drinkers registrar which meant if you got in trouble with the police and alcoholis a factor on three occasions, you were banned from purchasing alcohol for 6 months.


----------



## Raqib_ (Apr 16, 2014)

dreama said:


> and just some examples of what measures are taken, all bottle shops have security personnel during the day and police officers on site from 6pm to close. Certain bottle shops have two or more police officers depending on how problematic they have been. In addition, they have police on dirt bikes that patrol the riverbed where much of the drinking and violence happens. During my few years living near the river, there were 4 murders alone in the riverbed. It is quite common to be out walking down todd mall at night and be verbally abused simply for being non aboriginal. They used to have the banned drinkers registrar which meant if you got in trouble with the police and alcoholis a factor on three occasions, you were banned from purchasing alcohol for 6 months.


u r very much concerned about alcohol :d


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Alcohol abuse, alcohol fueled violence, and neglect of children as a result of either or both are some of the biggest social problems in Alice Springs. What is needed is getting to the root of those issues, as it is most often marginalisation of Aboriginal people in central Australia and what the government has done or not done for/to them.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Wild song said:


> I live in Alice Springs and am sponsered under E457 visa. Love Alice there is lots to do here, but you do need to be careful walking around at night. Have in Australia over a year now and havent regretted moving once!!


Can u write about cost of house rent ( approx.) there and other costs of living ????

thanks


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

ntjim said:


> Best place to live if you like a small town (120k+), warm weather, laid back lifestyle and good fishing.
> Accommodation is expensive and a 30billion dollar gas project ( Inpex) is changing the place.


are you in oil and gas field ?? if yes, I need some help.... please reply...

Thanks


----------



## venupadma (Aug 7, 2017)

I am an architect,want to apply under 'Architectural draftsperson',done with the Vetassess with a positive remark.since the regulations have changed in April this year,my consultant mentioned to apply to NT instead of waiting endless.
I am worried abt various aspects..job/accomodation/safety/education etc etc..
If my visa gets approved,I would relocate with my two kids aged 14 and 10.
Can anybody pl help me with my queries?thanks!


----------

